# Assistance Needed in Intracostal City, LA



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

We are needing someone to retrieve a FCC banded bird which is from Cuba, the bird is on a oil rig and will be brought in via Helicopter to port, here is the exact information on the arrival, we do have a person that is willing to have the bird shipped to them once it is on land. There is also a Feral hen that is with him that has taken up with him, she will need to be released on land once she is checked out and passes a health check, we were told that they are both healthy, the finder has a friend in Wichita Kansas that has racing pigeons so he is familiar with their breeds.

Information from Finder on Oil Rig:
Our port is Intracostal City, LA which is a little southwest of Abbeville, LA which is in turn a little southwest of Lafayette, LA. Our next scheduled trip in will be this Thursday, May 10th, probably arriving about Noon to 1PM.

I am urgently needing to setup someone to retrieve this bird, please if anyone is in or around this area can you please email us at [email protected]

Thanks,

Ellen


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ellen, I can't help you with the pickup of this pigeon but I did want to say I am touched that the folks on the oil rig would care enough to help.

Is there no way the little feral can't stay with him. It just seems so sad that they made the flight to the rig and now must be separated.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady Tarheel,

You are correct that it is heart warming knowing that these Oil Rig workers will care for these birds, we have had several reported to us from different rigs. 

The FCC Cuba Bird showed up and then later he took off and returned with the little feral hen, It is best for the birds if they are brought back to land where they can forage for food and go further inland if needed to get away from any storms that may come in, we are getting closer to the time of year that the east coast will get hit with severe weather and the guys are not there all the time to see to the needs of the birds, if they are left out there and for any reason they are forced to far away from the rig they may find them selves in danger of drowning, they could be lucky and get pushed inland, but that also depends on if they have nested up to whether they would leave the rig. Our normal protocal is to get the birds into land and have them retrieved, I am having a slight problem with this and I am trying to come up with a plan now. 

Thanks and if you know anyone that can assist please let me know.

Ellen


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

This is the kind of story that needs to get some kind of media attenion.To often it is only us close to pigeons that hear about these things Ellen this could be a story for the Racing Pigeon Pigeon Digest.The story about the birds and the part that 911 had in their return to the mainland GEORGE


----------

